# Qui té una hora bona, no les té totes dolentes



## Maurits van den Bosch

Bon dia a tothom!​
Em sembla que he trobat endins d'un llibre de català aquesta fraseta, que hi constava versemblantment a guisa de proverbi. El quid és que d'ençà que la llegí allà mai no la sentí als llavis de cap parlant, ni tan sols no la trobí després enlloc. Pel que fa a les frases fetes, ja fa uns anys que autodidàcticament estic estudiant la llengua i encara no m'hi trobe completament.​
Que algú em pot dir si aquesta és veritablement emprada en català o si almanco sona familiar? Si de cas n'hi ha variacions, també em vendria molt de grat saber-ho. Gràcies a la bestreta per la vostra ajuda.​
PS. El llibre de què es tracta n'és _El Mètode Assimil_, col·lecció «sans peine», ço és a dir, sense esforç, primera edició. Es basa en la constància de dedicar cada dia un poc de temps a l'autoaprenentatge d'idiomes. Pot semblar banal per a vosaltres, però ací a França és prou conegut i els autors n'acostumen ser parlants nadius de cadascuna de les llengües proposades.​


----------



## Dymn

Jo no l'he sentida mai, però això pot dependre molt de cadascú. Diria, però, que a la frase hi ha un error de concordança: _dolent*e*s _(és femení)_._ I també crec que aquest "_de_" és sobrer. "_Qui té una hora bona no les té totes dolentes_" rep només deu resultats a Google. Però potser apareix més sota altres formes, tal com dius. Romanguem a l'espera.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Dymn said:


> "_Qui té una hora bona no les té totes dolentes_" rep només deu resultats a Google.


Jo en trobí quatre, fins i tot una on hi ha l'esmentat mètode en la seua versió castellana. I gràcies per les precioses correccions!


----------



## Xiscomx

Mira, copiat del diccionari bacavés:
*b) *«Qui té una hora bona, no les té totes dolentes» (o «no en té dues de dolentes»): significa que convé aprofitar les estones de felicitat que es puguin assolir.
Fa moltíssims d'anys que no la sent dir i s’emprava en el sentit filosòfic-ptimista-conformista com el més conegut: _més val un pa al meu rebost que cent a cal forner.
._


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Xiscomx said:


> copiat del diccionari bacavés



Supose que tu estàs parlant de la famosa obra d'Alcover Moll, oi? Tot i conéixer-la, hui no m'havia pas passat pel cap recórrer a ella. Déu sap com em vas omplir de gaubança! El meu dubte ha estat resolt.


----------



## Xiscomx

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Supose que tu estàs parlant de la famosa obra d'Alcover Moll, oi?


Idò, no en conec d'altre:
diccionari bacavés ~ diccionari *ba*lear-*ca*talà-*v*alencià.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Xiscomx said:


> Idò, no en conec d'altre:
> diccionari bacavés ~ diccionari *ba*lear-*ca*talà-*v*alencià.



Entre els diccionaris que conec, em sembla completíssim. Llàstima que no el tinc en paper, emperò. Hi ha prou a sovint moltes de dades complementaries de cada paraula recollida.


----------



## Xiscomx

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Entre els diccionaris que conec, em sembla completíssim. Llàstima que no el tinc en paper, emperò.


Emperò el pots trobar a Google, escrivint-hi: DCVB


----------



## Circunflejo

Si deixem a un costat llibres de refranys, llistes de refranys i diccionaris, només he trobat un exemple d'ús recent. Per tant, em sembla que té (molt) poquet ús.

El DCVB diu que és refrany mallorquí. 

També apareix al Refraner català de la comarca de Tortosa de Enrique Bayerri (any de publicació: 1936) amb petites variacions ortogràfiques: Qui ti un'hora bona, no les ti totes dolentes.


----------



## Penyafort

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> Entre els diccionaris que conec, em sembla completíssim. Llàstima que no el tinc en paper, emperò. Hi ha prou a sovint moltes de dades complementaries de cada paraula recollida.



Ben complet, i tant. Únic entre les romàniques, diria jo! Només li veig semblança amb el Trésor de la Langue Française, una altra obra magnífica i que sortosament també es troba informatitzada. Prou m'agradaria que n'hi hagués d'iguals en espanyol, italià i portuguès, però en aquestes llengües cal consultar diverses obres per al mateix fi.

Ara, si tenir-lo en línia és més pràctic, és clar que res com el plaer de fullejar-lo en paper. Plaer reservat als folls de la lexicografia, lògicament.



Circunflejo said:


> El DCVB diu que és refrany mallorquí.



Molts dels refranys del DCVB són mallorquins, com d'altra banda és d'esperar, atès l'autor. Però aquest justament no en porta marca, vulgueu comprovar-ho.


----------



## Doraemon-

Jo tampoc no l'he sentit mai el refrany, tot i que s'entèn perfectament, però és que els refranys, al menys en català (o bacavés), són molt locals. Potser en alguna comarca ho diuen molt, cada lloc té els seus.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Xiscomx said:


> Emperò el pots trobar a Google, escrivint-hi: DCVB


I tant! Prou a sovint ho faig.



Penyafort said:


> Únic entre les romàniques, diria jo! Només li veig semblança amb el Trésor de la Langue Française, una altra obra magnífica i que sortosament també es troba informatitzada. Prou m'agradaria que n'hi hagués d'iguals en espanyol, italià i portuguès, però en aquestes llengües cal consultar diverses obres per al mateix fi.


Pel que fa al _Trésor_, cert és únic en l'àmbit francoparlant, però en paper hi ha el _Dictionnaire Historique de la Langue Française_, d'Alain Rey, el mateix editor del conegudíssim _Le Petit Robert_, i arriba a ser molt més que un diccionari etimològic! En portugués cal esmentar el diccionari en línia Priberam, que ofereix a voltes algunes informacions complementàries sobre els mots, com ara la zona dialectal etc. No moltes, emperò.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Molts dels refranys del DCVB són mallorquins, com d'altra banda és d'esperar, atès l'autor. Però aquest justament no en porta marca, vulgueu comprovar-ho.



He cercat dolent a la web del DCVB i a la llista de refranys apareix aquest (lletra s de la llista) i després del refrany posa (Mall.).


----------



## Penyafort

Circunflejo said:


> He cercat dolent a la web del DCVB i a la llista de refranys apareix aquest (lletra s de la llista) i després del refrany posa (Mall.).



Curiós. Si es cerca per l'entrada _*hora*_, tant en paper com al web, la marca no hi ve.

A mi el refrany em sona d'haver-lo sentit o llegit en algun moment. Si la font era mallorquina, no sabria dir.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Penyafort said:


> A mi el refrany em sona d'haver-lo sentit o llegit en algun moment. Si la font era mallorquina, no sabria dir.


----------



## Elxenc

Penyafort said:


> Curiós. Si es cerca per l'entrada _*hora*_, tant en paper com al web, la marca no hi ve.
> 
> A mi el refrany em sona d'haver-lo sentit o llegit en algun moment. Si la font era mallorquina,* no sabria dir.
> *



 Jo diria : Si la font era mallorquina, no *HO* sabria dir (pronunciat _*nou*_ sabria dir)


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Curiós. Si es cerca per l'entrada _*hora*_, tant en paper com al web, la marca no hi ve.



Curiós, certament, però té sentit perque, com he dit avans, també es deia a Tortosa (i voltants).


----------

